# NPD Bogner La Grange



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just got this and I think it is the best Marshall in a box I have ever played. I have tried at least 5 different miab pedals and this thing gets "those" tones much better than any pedal I have had. It is one of the few pedals I have ever tried of any kind that is instantly satisfying...gets the sounds it says it will. Nice bottom end, can be tight or loose, and every control really does affect the sound.

I played it through my savage macht 12x and a 2x12 cab loaded with WGS Green Beret speakers, a strat and a les paul. This pedal gets you those classic *recorded *Marshall tones. There is often a difference between the straight sound of gear and the recorded tones that we love. I think thats one of the problems when trying to chase tones that we love from our favorite albums. The La Grange seems to be great at getting the tones we know and love. 

I have owned multiple plexi amps that were all great, but I mostly play at home and have no need for such loud and heavy amps. I feel that Bogner has totally captured the plexi sound in this pedal. It may not be exactly the same, but for me its close enough. Clean to plexi to high gain...this pedal has ended my search for Marshall tones and I couldnt be happier. Well worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds good - i'll need to check it out


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember when this came out. It's impressive. Plays a mean G chord.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been very interested in this since I first heard about it. Your review isn't helping


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

This one slipped under my nose, good demo here...






Looks like they're not available anymore?
I like the output for the expression pedal to control the amount of gain.
Cool pedal with some handy features..


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

These are definitely still available. 

Played it more and really enjoy this pedal. Allows different types of guitars to sound as they should...strat sounds like a strat etc. Can get a great wind cries mary tone almost up to 80s rock. Lots of gain available if you want it. Also cleans up well with your guitar volume.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Happy NPD! I'm so jealous! Where do you purchase it, Pickslide? I haven't found a Canadian dealer with any in stock yet.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I bought it on reverb.com as an open box deal for $250 shipped and paypaled. These are no doubt pricey but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

$250 is about what I expect to pay. Can't wait to try one. I love the ability to adjust the gain with an expression pedal.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds really good, wonder why none of the Canadian shops are carrying these? Bogner pedals used to be everywhere (Tapestry, L&M, Lauzons, Guitar Shop) now they're rare as hen's teeth up here.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds so good!!!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I managed to find one in the US, waiting for it to arrive. Couldn't find anyone in Canada who stocks them.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to order one through Guitar Center in Bellingham, Washington and go there to pick it up. Gonna cost me $325 CDN. It looks like Bogner has no Canadian distribution.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I got mine through sweet water, about the same price with the exchange and HST. It is a great pedal, though.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Congrats!
> 
> This one slipped under my nose, good demo here...
> 
> ...


Is it me or I hear a thick blanket covering up the tone ?


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Louis said:


> Is it me or I hear a thick blanket covering up the tone ?


Just you.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

No, its as bright as you want it to be. Between the presence, channel blend and tone, you have very good control of the treble, upper mid.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a couple of demos of the lower gain sounds, I think he has it set 100% to the bass channel and it is plenty bright. The gain will go a lot higher but it sounds best set for lower gain.


----------

